# Opening a bank account (Athens - Alphabank)?



## kassandra (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I moved to Athens a couple of weeks ago and went in to Alphabank with my native greek boyfriend to find out what was required to open an account. Other than a 300 euro initial deposit (you keep the money, it just goes in your account) I was informed I need to get something the equivalent of a national security number of sorts in order to be able to open an account. Does anyone have any further information as to how I go about doing this or any experience with the matter? Would need to do this as soon as possible as at the moment I have a British HSBC account who will charge me with every withdrawal and could potentially block my withdrawals on suspicion of fraud. Also does anyone know what to do regarding sort codes? In order to transfer money to a greek account via my HSBC the transaction asks for sort codes, but on all the cards I've seen over here they are lacking sort codes so I am unable to transfer money.

Thanks for any help 
Kassandra


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Hi there,
I note no one has responded to your query, so I will attempt to help...

I believe the best thing you can do is to get a AFM (Greek Tax number) from your local tax office (your boyfriend will know about this), together with your UK passport I am sure the bank will then open an account for you. If Alpha Bank will not go to EURO bank, I find them far better and their internet site for tranfers etc. etc. is far easier.

Now to transfer money you need an IBAN number. The bank you chose here should give you all this detail. Think though before doing direct transfers, it is often FAR BETTER to do these through currency dealers like HiFX or UKforex. The rates are often far better, and there is little or no further transfer charges.

It may also be of use to you to obtain a credit card from the POST OFFICE (UK), or NATIONWIDE. These card providers do not charge any exchange fee on purchases made abroad and if you pay off in full each month via direct debit from your HSBC account it will cost you nothing. The exchange rate they use is also excellent.......


----------



## kassandra (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi, thanks for the reply! I have looked into both HiFX and UKforex and think I will go for HiFX as an ideal solution - thanks for the tip! I looked into UKforex first but the minimum transfer each time is something like 1000 gbp and I'll be transfering 500 or so each time, HiFX are having maintenance atm though so I will find out if they have the same limitations too (though there's no indication of this). I will go to get my AFM asap - any idea how long it can take for the paperwork to be processed?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Hi Kassandra

From memory it was almost instantaneous to open an account with HiFx. If I recall correctly I filled in an online form and they phoned me back the same day to discuss things.

However if you are only transferring small amounts have a look at

Send Money Abroad | Cheap Money Transfers From TransferWise

Plenty of info on them at:-
http://www.trustpilot.co.uk/review/transferwise.com

HOWEVER...Payment services are not covered by the Financial Services Compensation Scheme so if they did go bankrupt when they were holding your money you would loose it!
so if you do use them.....keep it SMALL


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

Try Bank Of Cyprus....very helpful and a painless opening of either a Euro or Foreign currency account. Immediate ATM card and helpful staff


----------



## mudman (Dec 4, 2010)

*Bank Account In Greece*

I just got back in Greece. In case you haven't solved your problem this will help.

1 As one person responded ge the tax number. easy.
2 Open a HSBC account. It will be easier because you have one in the UK. I have been with them for over 20 years with good results.
3 Sort codes are different for every bank. They will give it to you. It has nothing to do with the cards
4 The most important thing to remember it that whenever you change money DO IT AT THE BANK & get a "Pink Slip". Make sure the bank issues this paper everytime. If not, do not open the account there.This will make your life a lot easier because at the end of the year if you are liable for any tax in Greece this may be all you will need & have to pay nothing. Do not change money via your debit card as you will not get credit for it at the end of the year.
5 FYI. Be creful if you decide to buy a house, car or boat. The rules have change drastically & you will be severly penalized for what the gov't calls luxury items. This is not the UK.

Good Luck


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

mudman said:


> The most important thing to remember it that whenever you change money DO IT AT THE BANK & get a "Pink Slip". Make sure the bank issues this paper everytime. If not, do not open the account there.


You are correct in ensuring you obtain a "pink slip" when exchanging money in banks. HOWEVER if you have an account at a bank and transfer money in or exchange money through a GBP/EURO account they will give you a print out for the accountant at the end of the year which will replace the pink slips.....


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

kassandra said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I moved to Athens a couple of weeks ago and went in to Alphabank with my native greek boyfriend to find out what was required to open an account. Other than a 300 euro initial deposit (you keep the money, it just goes in your account) I was informed I need to get something the equivalent of a national security number of sorts in order to be able to open an account. Does anyone have any further information as to how I go about doing this or any experience with the matter? Would need to do this as soon as possible as at the moment I have a British HSBC account who will charge me with every withdrawal and could potentially block my withdrawals on suspicion of fraud. Also does anyone know what to do regarding sort codes? In order to transfer money to a greek account via my HSBC the transaction asks for sort codes, but on all the cards I've seen over here they are lacking sort codes so I am unable to transfer money.
> 
> ...



U have a Greek boyfriend next to you in HIS country, and u require help from online forum ... What's the role of your boyfriend, by the way ? :confused2:


----------



## kassandra (Mar 26, 2012)

Ad Rem said:


> U have a Greek boyfriend next to you in HIS country, and u require help from online forum ... What's the role of your boyfriend, by the way ? :confused2:


Perhaps because the procedure for someone originally from Greece and for an expat are pretty different? You should know that as an expat yourself, that things are often more complicated for those from other countries...


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

kassandra said:


> Perhaps because the procedure for someone originally from Greece and for an expat are pretty different? You should know that as an expat yourself, that things are often more complicated for those from other countries...


U missed my point! I was not comparing his required procedures with urs. The different procedures have nothing to do with the fact that he is ur boyfriend, and the least he can do for u, knowing the language and perhaps some ppl, is asking around .... I said: the least!

:confused2:


----------

